# &quot;Fast 10 Jahre&quot; - Ein 'Hallo' in die gesellige Runde werf



## LOX-TT (10. April 2014)

Na dann folge ich mal dem Trend uns sag hallo 

*Meine Forengeschichte:

*Ich bin seit 2004 aktiv im Forum (eigentlich 2003, aber der Ursprungsaccount wurde nichtmal 1 Jahr genutzt) primär in VGZ (damals gabs das noch nicht, aber egal, war die Vorstufe)
Seit Anfang 2008 bin ich zudem Moderator auf Videogameszone. 

*Lebenslauf*:

geboren 1982 in Bayreuth
Schullaufbahn dort abgeschlossen und anschließende Ausbildung zum Gärtner
Seit September 2007 arbeite ich in der Verwaltung einer Schule 

*Hobbys:*
VGZ/PCG Forum (musste ja erwähnt werden  ) Kino/Filme/Serien, Video/PC-Spiele, radfahren, schwimmen und vieles mehr, keine Lust das alles aufzuzählen 

*Lieblings-Games*:
Oh Gott. Das sind zuviele die in Frage kämen  aber ok ein paar stechen doch heraus: Just Cause 2, GTAV, Skyrim und diverse Star Wars Spiele wie Battlefront und Jedi Knight, achja und die Lego-Spielchen

*Lieblingsfilme*:
Star Wars und Herr der Ringe (+ Hobbit), ansonsten noch Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, die neueren Bonds und mehr

*Lieblingsserien*:
LOST, Star Wars: The Clone Wars (und bald wohl auch Rebels), Game of Thrones und diverse Klassiker

*Lieblingsmusik*:
nix, höre alles mögliche

*Links:
Meine Schatzkammer - Sammlung von Spielen und Filmen
*


----------



## Amboss (10. April 2014)

Bayreuth ist ja auch gar nicht mal so weit weg! Franken! Grüße!

(Und Just Cause 2 hätte ich vielleicht auch mal weiterspielen sollen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

Loxi, der alte Spielosaurus.  Wie viele Spiele hast du eigentlich mittlerweile?


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> *Links:
> Meine Schatzkammer - Sammlung von Spielen und Filmen
> *


Meine Fresse. Respekt!!


----------



## LOX-TT (10. April 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Loxi, der alte Spielosaurus.  Wie viele Spiele hast du eigentlich mittlerweile?


 über 1000  (komm auf 1072, wenn ich in der Liste nix vergessen hab bzw. ich mich nicht verzählt hab)


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> über 1000  (komm auf 1072, wenn ich in der Liste nix vergessen hab bzw. ich mich nicht verzählt hab)


 
Da kannst du dann in 20-30 Jahren dein eigenes Spielemuseum eröffnen.


----------



## Beefi (9. August 2014)

Loxey - Eine Legende


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Januar 2018)

Wo wir schon anfangs bei fast 10 Jahren waren mit der Thematik des Titels, passt das ja ganz gut 

Seit fast 10 Jahren moderiere ich den liebenswerten Haufen aus Chaoten jetzt fast schon  (erst nur auf VGZ, seit ca. 5 Jahren aber auch schon hier auf PCG) in 3 Tagen ist es soweit, dann sind die 10 Jahre voll. Unglaublich wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Rabowke (26. Januar 2018)

*Ich* hab dich nicht gewählt! 



Spoiler



... aber ich find dich total dufte!


----------



## Batze (26. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn wir hier und da ein paar Spitze Stiche nicht sein lassen können, beide, troztdem ein ehrliches GZ.
Allgemein machst du deinen Job ja ganz gut.
Und ja, wie die Zeit hier vergeht, puuuuh.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2018)

10 Jahre? Ausdauer hast Du ja. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum.


----------

